
Hotel Hackers Are Hiding in the Remote Control Curtains - tysone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-26/the-hotel-hackers-are-hiding-in-the-remote-control-curtains
======
gnicholas
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20318682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20318682)

